# Recurrent shingles



## KookyCat (Apr 21, 2016)

Anybody had recurrent shingles?  

I had three bouts of shingles in the 3 months before diagnosis, thought to be related to the critically low levels of B12, and I'm pretty sure I've had it a few times in the last few months.  Always the same place, right arm, starts with nerve pain and feeling warm (I notice this because I'm always cold) and then really bad pain in the arm followed the next morning by a very itchy rash on my wrist.  I consulted the GP last time but said it couldn't be shingles because you can't have it more than once, I explained I had it three times before diagnosis (different GP then) but he refused to accept that.  So I asked if they'd test my B12 and he said no, I'd have to wait till annual review.  It's like talking to a brick wall.  I'm not actually worried about it being shingles, I'm more worried about the B12 issue recurring and this issue shingles or not was present when B12 was extremely low.  

I'm going to have a strop and get the B12 test given my history, just wondered if anyone had any recurrent shingles episodes?


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2016)

Ive never had shingles, but as I understand it, it's caused by a flare up of the chicken pox virus that stays dormant in your nerve endings after you've had it, and becomes active if you're run down, or whenever your immune system is a bit low. ( my father got it in his 80s, when his immune system was weakening with age). It seems eminently reasonable, therefore, that it could recur, especially if your immune system is a bit cranky ( as in all of us Type 1s).


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2016)

Yup! - not me, so far I've only had chicken pox, when I was about 7 I think.  However my niece caught CP off her bro when she was about 12 months. and then had Shingles a couple of times before she started nursery aged 4 and had had it a few more times by the time she went to senior school - every time a few other kids got CP.  I don't think she's had it again ever since and she's over 40 now!


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm pretty sure shingles can recur. Seem to remember my nanny had it more than once. Hope you get that B12 test Kooky.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 22, 2016)

Where on earth did your GP get that idea from.
I've had shingles three times my Dads had it twice just because we're greedy lol. 
Robins understanding of shingles is correct, though I do wish it wasn't  as one bout of shingles was enough to last me a lifetime.  
Could you see another GP at the practice?


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks folks, he's a baby doctor, new and freshly qualified so he might just need a bit of re-educating.  The three diagnosed shingles episodes got progressively worse, mild, then moderate, then ruddy awful and it took them a while to decide it was shingles because the wrist is an odd but not unheard of area for the rash.  The current bout has just started to rash and magically the shooting pain in my arm and neck are gone.  

All in all it was a strange GP experience, because I went to check it wasn't anything I should worry about really.  The other "undiagnosed" episodes have all been mild, with just the bad pain in the arm and then the rash with a mild temperature.  He was totally insistent that shingles only happens once, and had no explanation at all for a pattern of nerve pain that goes once the rash has appeared.  He even asked me how I know what nerve pain feels like, aside from the obvious they stuck a huge cannula right into the main nerve in that arm 2 years ago that resulted in paralysis of said arm for 6 months, it's in my notes and I told him but he just carried on prattling about people thinking they've got a trapped nerve.   I'll get the nurse to do the B12 next week and take it from there.  I'm pretty convinced it's shingles, the pattern is identical every time and the rash appears in the exact same place 

He did take the opportunity to try and force statins on me though (wouldn't be the same if they didn't), so I said no again, and then when he pushed for reasons I said we didn't have time, and as their notice said one appointment for one issue...so he'd have to make another appointment to see me, that made me feel better


----------



## Ljc (Apr 22, 2016)

Sounds like he's still got a lot if larning to do
If you can I'd see another GP at the practice in future.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 22, 2016)

I've had a look round and found this. 
http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Shingles/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

My Dad had recurrent shingles, certainly not a one-off  Next time he might try and persuade you that you can only ever have one hypo, or only need one insulin injection that will last a lifetime... 

Hope things recover soon.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 22, 2016)

I hope you feel better soon. My recurrent problem is cellulitis, usually in my right foot and leg, just got over another bout of it.


----------



## ronnierabbit (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi sorry you keep getting shingles. My Dad wno is 76 had shingles, then had it again 6 wks later. Both times he had tabs to take to shorten the attack. I know someone who had it three times, so definitely  not an only once illness. Heres hoping you don't get it again. X


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 25, 2016)

Just catching up on this and the GP is wrong, shingles can recur for the simple reason that the virus lies low and, if you're a bit run down or having issues with blood glucose levels, then it can pop up just like a cold sore. I've had it twice in the last few months. I think I mentioned the first outbreak because as far as I know, I never had chickenpox and didn't know if it was possible. However, I know now I probably did catch chickenpox at some point but may not have had any symptoms. Oh and it's back, I have a small patch at my waist almost where it was that first time. IT ITCHES!


----------

